# kawasaki military motorcycles



## frichtie (2 Aug 2005)

I uploaded a new picture on this site. It's one of my M1030A2, aka klr 250. This one I bought from a guy in Valcartier. It was one of two used by the MP in Valcartier. Nobody seems to know anything about the bikes.
                                        Were they used only by the MP?  Has anyone of you people seen them in the service? Where? What unit?
 How many were there in the Forces?  I know where they were militarized: Haynes Diversified Technilogies, California. They were used by the US army too. They are beeing replaced by a diesel version of the KLR650.
                        Actually, anything you know about their use in the Canadian Forces, would be appreciated.
 Many thanks,
                               Eric


----------



## Fdtrucker (5 Aug 2005)

From what I can recall from my KLR M/C crse in 97, there were some 50 odd M1030 within the CF. Within the Brigades the MP Pl, Sig Sqn, Infantry Bns, CER and Svc Bn had them. Most units did not know how to employ them properly so the sat in Garrison alot. Not only did the US Army use them so did the Marines. CFSAL sent some qual Instructor down to the States to get their Chief Instructor qualification. Only the US Military was  looking at the KLR 650 diesel to replace their 250's. The M1030 were sent to Haiti when the CF was there with the UN in the 90's. The M1030's were put up on the auction blocks in several differents cities across Canada. Those person who picked them up got them at a very reasonalble price.  I have been qualified on the Armstrong 500cc, M1030 and have the red shirt of a Military Motorcylcle Instructor. I did put my $.02 in to TM5 in Ottawa about how they can be employed  better then ATV's.
As of 2002 the CF has decided to get away from Motorcycles and replace them with a 4 wheel ATV's. So after 89 years of recorded service (an orderly with the 44th Regt (Lincoln and Welland) in Jun 1913) in the Canadian Military the motorcyle is gone.


----------



## frichtie (7 Aug 2005)

So only 50 were bought!  I also had an Armstrong wich I sold to a museum here in Quebec.  I was told that every M1030 in Quebec were sent to Ottawa for auction. Except the two used by the MP in Valcartier. They were sold later in Valcartier. Along with spare parts.
    The MT500 was a tougher bike, but heavier too. And not really faster. Spares had to be ordered from England. The M1030 is a commercial bike and parts are available at your local dealer.  But dealers are amazed to see it has a military kit. (not available from them).
     Have you ever seen a "Military Bike instructor" patch or "Dispatch Rider" patch? Any documents available??(Pictures etc...)I suppose the dispatch doesn't really exist anymore...Like the bikes...
                            Thank you 
                                                  Eric


----------



## Fdtrucker (7 Aug 2005)

There were pros and cons on both bikes. Still have a scar on my left chin from the foot peg when my foot came off the kickstart of the Armstrong. The suspension on the M1030 was to weak compared to the Armstrong. Both M/C's saddle bags were known to break legs if you put your legs down. There is a couple of publications I have that have Qualification badges. First one is Dressed to Kill by Michael D. Dorosh CD from Service Publication PO Box 33071 Ottawa ON K2C 3Y9 AND The Winged Wheel Patch (A History of the Canadian Military Motorcycle and Rider) by Max Burns and Ken Messenger, Vanwell Publication Limited of St Catherines. Basically there were 2 different badges, one for MT (Motor Transport) and the another DR (Despatch Rider). There letters were above a wheel that had winged on each side.


----------



## doka_man (4 Oct 2005)

if you are talking about the kawasaki dirt bikes the if you go to cfb trenton they should use them i see them all the time when i an there with cadets.yes i am an air cadet and i am proud of it.i joined because i want to be an areospace mechanic.but ya go to tyrenton man.peace


----------

